# what type shouldn't you date?



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

What type do you think you shouldn't date?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

ENFP for me if they're anything like my sister.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

INFP if they are overly emotional and depressed; ISxx if they are as boring as my roomie; ENTP if they are as full of themselves as some ENTP I know. Oh, and one of those very total antisocial iceberg INTJs with -987143893274698 points on feelings. 
Then again; I don't like to exclude any type, just because of "the type". So no offense to anybody. *shrug*


----------



## icebergy (Jun 2, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> very total antisocial iceberg INTJs with -987143893274698 points on feelings.
> Then again; I don't like to exclude any type, just because of "the type". So no offense to anybody. *shrug*


i do believe i have an INFP type thank you very much


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

icebergy said:


> i do believe i have an INFP type thank you very much


Hey, I said overly emotional and depressive INFPs. And also that I'd still give it a try, because there are exceptions. =P


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Any of them, actaully. ES** types most especially.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone that is highly critical, neat and orderly to the point of obssession and/or falseness. Someone that is controlling or judges a lot. Someone who is snobbish and thinks that money is everything. Those who act as if they're royalty.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

estj, I think that would be unwise for me


----------



## eccentricvirgo8 (May 31, 2009)

A book I recently read gave me the impression that SJs are very 'traditional' when it comes to relationships, such as thinking the man should be the breadwinner and the woman should be the one who pretty much takes care of the kids/house. 

If that is at all true, then I would not date an SJ. In fact, if it's true, I did previously date an SJ, and it was the worst relationship I've ever had. Please don't rip me apart SJs if this is not true, it's just what I read in the book 'Please Understand Me.'


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2009)

eccentricvirgo8 said:


> A book I recently read gave me the impression that SJs are very 'traditional' when it comes to relationships, such as thinking the man should be the breadwinner and the woman should be the one who pretty much takes care of the kids/house.
> 
> If that is at all true, then I would not date an SJ. In fact, if it's true, I did previously date an SJ, and it was the worst relationship I've ever had. Please don't rip me apart SJs if this is not true, it's just what I read in the book 'Please Understand Me.'


This is the type I wouldn't consider dating! If I ever dated a guy like this I would ask him, "What's wrong with being in the kitchen? Why do you have to make it a prison?" I would feel so confined and miserable. One guy similar to this description stated that he doesn't cook decent meals because he's not married yet and doesn't want to clean up the mess. He could just hire a maid!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

> estj, I think that would be unwise for me


Ouch! Okay, Slowriot... I'll make sure I stay away from you... roud:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hrmm... I dont like SJs. Not real fond of Extroverts. Would not consider dating an F. Sensors are totally out.
I would not date an NF or NT. And P types should stay away from me.

Oh... and Introverts get on my nerves too.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Bear said:


> Hrmm... I dont like SJs. Not real fond of Extroverts. Would not consider dating an F. Sensors are totally out.
> I would not date an NF or NT. And P types should stay away from me.
> 
> Oh... and Introverts get on my nerves too.


So that basically rules everyone out...so who would you date...?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

eccentricvirgo8 said:


> A book I recently read gave me the impression that SJs are very 'traditional' when it comes to relationships, such as thinking the man should be the breadwinner and the woman should be the one who pretty much takes care of the kids/house.
> 
> If that is at all true, then I would not date an SJ. In fact, if it's true, I did previously date an SJ, and it was the worst relationship I've ever had. Please don't rip me apart SJs if this is not true, it's just what I read in the book 'Please Understand Me.'


I hate you!!! Oh wait I'm and SP :laughing:

INTP definitely.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

An ESTJ (with high T and S) would practically throw me off a bridge.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

No SJ's for me, thank you very much. They make lovely friends, but anything more than that would be...suffocating.



Treebob said:


> INTP definitely.


I like ESTPs. Maybe it's a one-way street :crazy:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

For me its no "FP"s. I'm a strong "TJ" scoring a 100% on both. The combination would be similiar to urnanium and plutonium


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> ENFP for me if they're anything like my sister.


That's because she's your sister. Hah.



Closet Extrovert said:


> So that basically rules everyone out...so who would you date...?


XXXX

:tongue:


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd have to throw my lot in with the "No SJ" camp.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

ESTJ's go against everything I value. Oh, I think I'd have a hard time dating an ENTJ as well. They just scare me.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

ESFJs :frustrating:
Such good people but just can't handle them. I always feel like they try to get possessive of me, which is weird, but it has happened so much in the past 3 years. I think this is the only type I get claustrophobic towards.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Introverts, but only he ones that can't talk or start an interesting conversation on the phone. It half kills me. *


----------



## bronwen (May 18, 2009)

avalanche183 said:


> ESFJs :frustrating:
> Such good people but just can't handle them. I always feel like they try to get possessive of me, which is weird, but it has happened so much in the past 3 years. I think this is the only type I get claustrophobic towards.


Yeah. Same here. The one ESFJ I know tries to control the world, plans inane events WAY in advance, and is generally tiresome. I'm sure every other ESFJ is lovely, though...


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

Being the most perfect type, I can say I won't accept anything less than INTJ. Although, a very evil female ENTJ sounds kind of sexy. But she would have to be extremely evil.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Bullies*



slowriot said:


> estj, I think that would be unwise for me




ESTJ are Bullies.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

So many anti-SJ here LOL LOL LOL

That explain why there aren't many SJ in the world... 

Well, at least my bestfriends and colleagues loves me... :tongue:


.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> So many anti-SJ here LOL LOL LOL
> 
> That explain why there aren't many SJ in the world...
> 
> ...


*Awww, I love you WickedQueen! roud:*


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Perseus said:


> ESTJ are Bullies.


I laughed at this comment...my dad's officially an ESTJ, although he prefers to be a ISTJ. :crazy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Perseus said:


> ESTJ are Bullies.


The more you tried to show how much you hate me, the more I know how deep is your love to me, Perseus Darling. 

I know you're sad because we can't be together forever, Love.

But non-muslim guy is not my type. Please understand that.

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Awww, I love you WickedQueen! roud:*


Thank you, Viktoria *hugs* 


.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

There are actually a ton of ESFJ females. It's the most common type for women... ESTP's of course is the most prominent male type....


----------



## Psichlohomeo (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't date an ESFP...it would be asking for trouble.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Psichlohomeo said:


> I wouldn't date an ESFP...it would be asking for trouble.


*
How so? ESTP's are great. 

*Length*
*


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

hotgirlinfl said:


> What type do you think you shouldn't date?


too easy, mine..._because I can't even find a simple dinner date despite being the proverbial boyscout....:frustrating:_


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity, anyone ever had trouble with INFJs? 

I must hear at least one INFJ date gone wrong before my ego spills over.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

i dont think i could classify this into 'types'. it all depends on their ACTUAL personality, you know, how their personality types actually influence the way they are. i dont know if that makes any sense to those not inside my head, but i have hard time explaining things in words a lot.

ex: wouldnt like an F much because i hate the real emotional, but yet i like when they want to be close/intimate as long as that intimacy doesnt involve talking about feelings n shit, so yeah, depends on the individual person, not the personality type.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Res said:


> Out of curiosity, anyone ever had trouble with INFJs?
> 
> I must hear at least one INFJ date gone wrong before my ego spills over.


*Ehh, they're so quiet. It's hard to hold a conversation for long with them. I mean, they're nice, but it's so hard to communicate with them because they don't talk. For Christ's sake. 

ISTJ+ENFP=total disaster. Don't ever, ever. ever go out with one if you are an enfp. I've got stories, tons of stories. I'm never dating again, thanks to my lovely ISTJ ex boyfriend.*


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Ehh, they're so quiet. It's hard to hold a conversation for long with them. I mean, they're nice, but it's so hard to communicate with them because they don't talk. For Christ's sake. *
> 
> *ISTJ+ENFP=total disaster. Don't ever, ever. ever go out with one if you are an enfp. I've got stories, tons of stories. I'm never dating again, thanks to my lovely ISTJ ex boyfriend.*


INFJs can be very quiet on a date depending on the context/person.

In my experience, if the date is impersonal and distant I feel like I am alone. Consequently, I'll check out other NF guys and just leave the date as soon as possible.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dina said:


> INFJs can be very quiet on a date depending on the context/person.
> 
> In my experience, if the date is impersonal and distant I feel like I am alone. Consequently, I'll check out other NF guys and just leave the date as soon as possible.


*Aww, don't think I don't love INFJ's! They're among my favorite, my dad is an INFJ. They are very supportive, kind hearted people. :happy:
I was only saying that it'd be bad for me to date one, personally. I have nothing against them at all, really. Just, I'm technically an ANFP. (I'm much, much more extroverted on PersonalityCafe) The extroversion was only a couple pionts higher than introversion. Therefore, i like extroverted people more, for dating, because it lasts longer and they get me to talk more. 

Impersonal and distant makes you feel alone. What makes you feel closer to somebody? (When you first meet them.)*


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Res said:


> Out of curiosity, anyone ever had trouble with INFJs?
> 
> I must hear at least one INFJ date gone wrong before my ego spills over.


Yes, but he might have had a personality disorder. He was stubborn, selfish, and narcissistic. he was over protective. 

but I met a lovely INFJ girl today. They're usually very nice people, and I typically love them. ENFP's and INFJ's are like PB and J.


----------



## sarahj108 (Jun 18, 2009)

I really like ESTJs. I don't think I could date an IS. I like being with someone that talks just as much as I do. :laughing:


----------



## McCoffee (Jun 21, 2009)

ENTP, I suppose. They seem like they'd want to push or change you into something else.


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the last guy I dated was an -SFP. Wow, that was difficult to mesh with...I don't know if I could pull it off. Other than that, not enough experience to say 'no', plus i'm open to all sorts of things.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ESTP: way too prone to betrayal.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> INFP if they are overly emotional and depressed *shrug*


aww.. I thought you were waiting for a ring!?!?:dry:

talkin' smack about me in a thread I hadn't read... I'm going to bed~!:frustrating:

*stomp stomp stomp... pause... stomp stomp.........







:crazy::wink::laughing:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Ehh, they're so quiet. It's hard to hold a conversation for long with them. I mean, they're nice, but it's so hard to communicate with them because they don't talk. For Christ's sake. *
> 
> *ISTJ+ENFP=total disaster. Don't ever, ever. ever go out with one if you are an enfp. I've got stories, tons of stories. I'm never dating again, thanks to my lovely ISTJ ex boyfriend.*


I'm sure you will find INTJ's come out of their shells a bit by the time they hit 20. It takes us a bit of time to get confidence and security about ourself, but once were there we become a bit unstoppable. Good thing is we never lose our wackyness. 

I don't think I'd go out with an ISFP again, complete lack of understanding as to what it is to live in the real world and deal with it. They never appreciate anything or how good they have it.

Wouldn't mind an ISFJ again, they are quite good fun as they are in the middle of all extremes but commited. Of course they are a bit non-frictional so you cant get a good debate going, so they can be a bit dull when you get into a debating mood. :bored:

Would never let an ESFP through the door. Narcissists at best.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

All tyes aside from INTP and INTJ. Maybe an INFJ.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Any type that betrays (I just like honesty), is not flexible at All, looks down on me and is harsh to the bone with a capital H. And is really stupid or completely out of balance. *Stops herself from continuing to form an idealistic list* Other than that I can deal with everyone who accepts me back, I think. :laughing:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Any Extroverts, Sensors, Feelers, or Judgers. 

:tongue:

Jk, I have no idea really, but definitely not ESFJs.


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I shouldn't date any S type. F could get difficult, too.


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Hm...I'd say I should perhaps avoid F types, there's just too much emotion involved and that kind of thing makes me uneasy (no offense).


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Reading this thread is funny. Most of you would apparently hate to date me, heehee. :crazy:

I had a not-so-great dating experience with an INTJ once. I think the T was the biggest problem. It might have also been the whole combination, though; he was always in his own little world, and he was really clueless about what was going on around him sometimes, even when he was trying to pay attention. :tongue:

I'm currently dating a T again, so we'll see how that combo works out in the end. I definitely think with my emotions, which annoys his logical mind to no end.  

I don't think S vs. N is a big issue with me. Probably because I'm not too extreme with my S. *nods*

As for E vs. I, I still don't know what's better for me. I've dated mostly I's, and their main problem is that I could never really get them to get out of the house with me at all or get acquainted with any of my friends. However, I don't know that an E would be preferable to that, considering an E wouldn't be toning me down at all (which I need sometimes, hehe). I'm not really sure which category my current boyfriend fits into. He's very social and seems to love people, but he also seems to need a lot of space (his parents aren't even "allowed" in "his" part of the house). Hmm. Perhaps he's rather balanced... Which, now that I think of it, sounds perfect. :laughing:

I think I would prefer a J over a P. I plan every minute (mine-oot, not min-uht) detail, and usually pretty far ahead of time. People who don't do this could get annoyed with me if we were both supposed to be planning something, so I think I would rather have someone who understands the importance of choosing the number of balloons you need a year and a half before a birthday party (okay, maybe that's a little ridiculous even for me, hehe... maybe :wink.

So apparently I shouldn't date anyone other than an FJ with a good balance of E/I. :tongue:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually I've decided that I's are prefered. As an INTJ we prefer working together with people who we trust implictly as opposed to out galavanting and showing off. Totally wasted extrovert effort. Makes for more fun snuggling aso.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Doesn't matter you'll fall in love with whoever you fall in love with...:crazy:

... and it will probably be bad for you.:shocked:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> Doesn't matter you'll fall in love with whoever you fall in love with...:crazy:
> 
> ... and it will probably be bad for you.:shocked:


Haha, I must say that I agree with both the first and second parts of that statement. :laughing:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

sunshine said:


> Haha, I must say that I agree with both the first and second parts of that statement. :laughing:
> 
> YouTube - John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good


That's one sexy creepy song and a marginal tacky video.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

The answer is really simple...any type that would want a relationship where its leading to marriage...fuck all that. That's suicide.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> The answer is really simple...any type that would want a relationship where its leading to marriage...fuck all that. That's suicide.


Lulz, care to elaborate?


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

McCoffee said:


> ENTP, I suppose. They seem like they'd want to push or change you into something else.


 Pshhhhh No. I don't see how you get that....
The only thing I would push people to do is hurry up because we're late. And honestly, if I love someone, I want to love all of them and change nothing.


I wouldn't date an E_F_
Extroverts annoy me after a while and people who are too emotional tend to bother me. Plus, there is the fact that I say things without thinking and make people emotional or upset. I do not want to think that there is nothing wrong while my feeler sits there and expects an apology.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Someone with an extreme E, or a rigid J. I don't mind someone with an S or an F (though not in conjunction with each other) provided it's kept to a minimum.


----------

